# Sacral Pain



## asnelling (Jun 6, 2011)

Hello everyone!  What code would you use for sacral pain?  Does not specify joint pain just sacral pain.


Thanks!!!!


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Jun 7, 2011)

724.6


----------

